# Unknown language: wuar dchet frug



## pane13

Can anyone help me translate the following sentence.  I am sorry I have no background information. I looked it up and I can only find the the meaning to Frug which translated to Old lady.  This sentence was sent to me in a message but I don't understand any German

WUAR DCHET FRUG


----------



## Sowka

Hello pane13 

These words are not German, at least not as far as I know. "Frug" is an old-fashioned past tense of the verb "fragen" (this tense is "fragte" today).

Question 1) Why would anybody send you a message in German if he/she knows you don't speak German?

Question 2) Why do you think it is German?

Question 3) Was this an sms message? Maybe the predictive input function (T9 function) was off, and the sender did not look at the words he or she wrote? (Improbable, though, because the words include letters that are not the first ones on a key *frown*)


----------



## pane13

Yes, it was an SMS they told me to find the meaning. I guess maybe it all means nothing. They said it was german that is why I figured I would ask here.  Thank you for your help!


----------



## brian

Who are "they"? It could be dialect (the addition of the _u_ sound before certain vowels, to create a sort of diphthong, always makes me think of dialects) - and what's more, dialects are traditionally not written, so there is no "correct" spelling or orthography.


----------



## Frank78

Maybe it´s a secret code you should decrypt. 

I have some imagination but it does not have the slightest touch of German.


----------



## Sowka

Frank78 said:


> Maybe it´s a secret code you should decrypt.


 
Cool idea 

I'm just putting it through an anagram solver, in English:

"Chew drug turf"

And many others, for you to study: http://www.ssynth.co.uk/~gay/cgi-bi...ET+FRUG+&words=no+limit&dict=antworth&doai=on 

a wretch dug fur
ad fur thug crew


----------



## guelagetza

Hello,

without the whole sentence it is a bit difficult, but FRUG could be a past tense for fragen which means ask. Frug would simply mean "asked".

Does it make sense?


----------



## Sowka

guelagetza said:


> Hello,
> 
> without the whole sentence it is a bit difficult, but FRUG could be a past tense for fragen which means ask. Frug would simply mean "asked".
> 
> Does it make sense?


 
Good morning guelagetza 

Welcome to the forums!

The word in itself makes sense, sure. But within a sentence, all the words have to support each other in order to make sense as a whole. And unfortunately, our "frug" is surrounded by words that (in German, as far as I can see) refuse to make sense at all. So even if it is able to make sense on its own, it's clearly overstrained by the task of making sense for its uncooperative surrounding. Poor "frug"..


----------



## sokol

Moderator note:
Moved to Other Languages as this phrase does not look at all like German (it might still be in case it is written in some code).

Please give further information and the broader context so that we are able to solve this question. 

Thank you very much!
sokol


----------

